# Hello from North Central Florida



## Doc5000

Hey, Ebbtide. Welcome. I live in Alachua County and work in Levy County. I have only been keeping bees for a litle over a year, but if you have any questions, send me a message. There is also a local beekeeper's club that has people that can provide a lot of information. Beekeeping in FL is significantly different than it is in other areas partially because the nectar flows are at different times, so the local club can be of a lot of use. Good luck.


----------



## EbbTide

Thank you for the welcome Sir! Small world as I live in Levy and work in Gville lol. I have looked into that club but the Thursday nights conflict with my work schedule so it will be hard for me to join it.


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries

Welcome fellow Floridian. Im over here on the east coast. I might reccomend contacting Americas Beekeeper on this forum, he is in the Tampa area and hosts/teaches beekeeping classes. He would be another great resource in addition to a local club. Good luck and have fun, If we can ever bee of assitance feel free to contact us.


----------



## EbbTide

Thanks for the welcome! I will for sure do that. I could use a class.


----------



## GatorBeeGal

Welcome EbbTide! My 7 yr old son and I have 3 hives in our backyard in Gainesville. You'll learn so much here!


----------



## EbbTide

Thanks GBG. I too have a 7yo and he is so excited to get them.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

Welcome and thank you peacekeeperapiaries. The March FSBA and Bee College meet in St. Augustine. Try to schedule a few days for that because there is plenty of great knowledge and experience at the events. We mentor and teach new beekeepers at the University of South Florida Botanical Gardens in Tampa. I have two websites with experiences and photos of the last two years of bee workshops at americasbeekeeper dot com and dot org.


----------



## EbbTide

Thanks for the info, I will keep it in mind for sure. Is there another Bee club besides the Alachua County one that is near by?


----------



## Chappie

Everyone is welcome at our site.
http://alachuacountybeekeepersclub.ning.com/
We will be posting more information as time permits. Just post any questions and someone will get back to you.
If you are in the area (Alachua) on the third Thursday of the month, please stop by. We meet at Hitchcock's Foodway at 7pm.
Also if you are in the Dixie County area the Dixie County Beeekeepers Association meets at the Dixie County Library in Cross City on the third Saturday of the month at 11 am. Everyone is welcome.


----------



## Chappie

http://dixiecountybeekeepersassocation.ning.com/


----------



## Specialkayme

Welcome to the site!


----------



## dragonfly

Glad you joined, EbbTide. Welcome.


----------



## Chappie

We have a new club starting on May 5th in Chiefland, Florida at 7pm. Meeting will be held at 4 West Park Ave. Everyone welcome to the new Levy County Beekeepers Club.
See you there, 
Chappie


----------



## EbbTide

I'm still waiting for my bee's. I'm getting jerked around by the folks I ordered them from in Jax.


----------



## Chappie

We still have 9 nucs and 9 hives available you can order at Dadant's. 386 454-0237 or 1-877-832-3268 The next bee day is May 7th when the folks that ordered bees will be picking them up.


----------



## EbbTide

I appreciate that. Unfortunately I am going with a top bar hive for my first year so I don't think that would help. Tempting tho, very tempting.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

We are doing package bees too. Let me check that we have enough.


----------



## EbbTide

Well, it's official. I got screwed out of my bee order. What terrible customer service!!!! Do you guys think buying a swarm from someone local is a viable option for a top bar hive?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

Please do not buy swarms. It does not make sense because they want to get rid of them. It makes it real hard for other beekeepers that want to get swarms without having to pay above and beyond their time, fuel, and expenses, for something that might die or take off anyway. If you were closer I would put you on the distribution list. We get swarm/feral colony removal requests every day, many every day right now. Give your contact information to all the exterminators, fire departments, schools, and Parks and Recreation Departments. You will get more bees than you know what to do with. Please requeen them as soon as possible. Swarms are usually the old queen and there is always the possibility of AHB in Florida. It would not do any of the Florida beekeepers any good if you end up on the news. Thank you.


----------



## EbbTide

I meant buying the swarm from a bee keeper.  I have zero interest in catching or messing with calls pertaining to wild bees.


----------



## Chappie

Some of the best bees you will ever have will be from feral swarms that are not dependent on some beekeeper dumping chemicals in their nest constantly. They have learned to survive and make the best stock. Don't believe everything you read on this forum.
Feral bees have learned to deal with mites, SHB, diseases, etc. If they can survive on their own why kill a good queen? Just because she was so productive and out produced the area she was living in is not reason to kill her. When I catch a swarm I mark the queen and some have lived for 4 or more years. I don't think the ones you buy will last that long. They have become weaker because of the "help" they get from the beekeepers.
Common sense cannot be taught.


----------



## Nature Coast beek

Hello and welcome!


----------

